# Emaciated Jack Dempsey



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey all. I have an emaciated jack dempsey, about 5", who is steadily growing worse instead of better. He seemed healthy and fit when I got him, but quickly started losing weight. I have treated for parasites using Seachem's Metronidazole (carbon in filter), and I have tried doing daily water changes (which I am still doing, as he's by himself in the quarantine tank now). He has stringy white poop, and has had this for quite some time, but nothing I have tried thus far works. All of my other fish are fat, healthy, and doing just fine and have normal poop. The depsey has, just today, started gulping down food... and then spitting it back out again. Only he won't take it back. He just picks it up, spits it out, and looks around for more. Today is also the first time I've seen him resting on the bottom of the tank. I'm almost thinking there is some sort of blockage, but peas haven't worked to fix anything and he's not bloated. At this point I am growing frustrated and don't want to give up on him... but I don't want him to suffer, either. Please see my water parameters and such below. The parameters for the 90 gallon are similar to those of the 29 gallon:

Tank size: He came from a 90 gallon, is in a 29 gallon quarantine tank as of 2 days ago 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: Around 20
pH: 6.8

So I ask you... does anyone know what this is, and is there a way to stop it? Or should I send him on his way to fishy heaven? Thank you in advance, and if you need anymore information from me, just ask!


----------



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone? Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

try parizpro instead of metro.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you feeding him? 

Extra aeration in the quarantine tank is a good idea with this heat wave that we're having.


----------



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Charles and Pamela. The tanks are down in a cooler room, and so aren't effected by summer's heat. There is an air stone in both tanks, though, and all of my other fish, as mentioned, are healthy and thriving. Unfortunately the JD started to really lose balance and was having trouble staying upright. He looked like a skeleton with skin on, so I made the decision to euthanize.


----------

